# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENTA DE CHALA

## JRDCH

Vendo Chala especial para ganado  en la zona de cañete , consultas 956993789, preguntar por Jenny.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Venta de Chala para  Ganado Vacuno y Cuyes Maiz Chala Venta de chala picada para ganado

----------

